# Got bored modded an xbox



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2010)

So This log is missing some things because I only remembered to take pics after my lights. but.






Here we are with the driver set grabbed myself a T20 and a T15 and got on my way.





Peeling back the case is wicked simple it justs kinda slides off.





Now I pulled all the bays and drives out. installed a fan and held it in place by bending 2 fins forwards and slipping them into the fan holes. The LED's on the button have been replaced by blue ones running off of the 5v molex wire after I used a Y splitter and a pot. 





balence it ontop of a case next to my small table so I can hot swap the drive fast for the softmod im going to do. So I can upgrade the HDD and install gentoox on it in the AM.





Testing out the utility ISO before I begin the process.





w00t stage 2 of 3 it only took like 15min.





cool BEANS runnin smooth worked like a charm and the blue doesnt look bad either.

more to come


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

If you need or want any help jus throw me a txt sol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2010)

cool beans man got gentoox installed and upgraded the drive. I need a bigger one (my 40 died and all i had on hand was a 20) but anything is better than the 8GB. Now maybe ill do some cosmetics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2010)

I miss my original xbox with the xecuter 2 chip in it  i had a 250GB hard drive with a ton of games!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I miss my original xbox with the xecuter 2 chip in it  i had a 250GB hard drive with a ton of games!



all i have is 20 atm i might pick up a bigger one later i think i asked don to hold one for me. this particular set was softmodded i used the swap trick on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea mine was soft modded at first but was talked into doing the hard mod and only diffrence it made was that i could switch from modded to original with a touch of a button so all in all it wassnt worth it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea mine was soft modded at first but was talked into doing the hard mod and only diffrence it made was that i could switch from modded to original with a touch of a button so all in all it wassnt worth it.



no i wouldnt think so. I mean if i really wanted to i can click on the MS dash and it will boot right into it. I can even assign it a button eject or the actual power button determains what i boot into. I just couldnt see buying a mod chip I was bored and the hotswap is a tad more challenging. At least for me. Im pretty good with a soldering iron. it took me about 45min to figure out I needed to build an old PC to do the softmod because you NEED 2x IDE channels. That was relatively irritating.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want I might be able to swing a hard drive for you depending on how much space you want.

But thats odd Sol, I had the softmod installation working ok previously with a sata odd using xbhdm. It was one of my AMD rigs, I think it was the Giga 790FX.

@brandon

Hardmod is only good if you want an unlocked hdd and use XBL. But to run XBL you MUST have the hdd locked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2010)

idk i guess not much i just did it to do it. im not going to turn it into a huge media center.

but yeah. i needed to build a system to do it. apparently it hated the fact that i didnt have another channel it couldnt find my disk i tried ide enhanced and not left it on ACHI etc. in the end it worked out though. mod went fast after that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 23, 2010)

You unlock the hard drive and then use an installer to do a soft mod, it must be unlocked! I used Ndure 3.1 and xboxHDM to do the mod. I installed a dual dash system. Cool thing is you can solder in extra RAM not that i would but a few have done so. To get a PAL xbox to output 1080i or 720p you have to change it to NTSC because PAL bios has no HD options, most games run in 480p but one or 2 run in 720p, its good for videos though. All region games run on a modified dashboard because they are region free.

XBL has been turned off for a month or so now so the dual boot option is pointless! But its good if you need it to get HD resolutions on a PAL Xbox.

EDIT: Need a larger hard drive myself the 8gb one is shitty, a nice 250gb or 120gb would be fine. You can also change the controller ports to usb ports but you can just buy a converter wire that is xbox port to usb.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> How it works is you unlock the hard drive and then use an installer to do a soft mod, it must be unlocked! I used Ndure 3.1 and xboxHDM to do the mod. I installed a dual dash system so it boots to xbox original dash on opening the disk tray to start the system. Cool thing is you can solder in extra RAM not that i would but a few have done so. To get a PAL xbox to output 1080i or 720p you have to change it to NTSC because PAL bios has no HD options, most games run in 480p but one or 2 run in 720p, its good for videos though. All region games run on a modified dashboard because they are region free.
> 
> XBL has been turned off for a month or so now so the dual boot option is pointless! But its good if you need it to get HD resolutions on a PAL Xbox.
> 
> EDIT: Need a larger hard drive myself the 8gb one is shitty, a nice 250gb or 120gb would be fine. You can also change the controller ports to usb ports but you can just buy a converter wire that is xbox port to usb.



o i know. im running dual dash atm. same config. eject starts vanilla dash. i was going to make a USB hookup. I have an extender and a spare controller wire (quick release) but i just got lazy because i dont really need it atm.

EDIT:: I actually think ill do the ram/proc mod. im sure i have a spare around. i used it in a system a few months back. seems like a cool mod. ill go read up on it.


----------

